# Faller/TomyTec car system



## nsmainline (Dec 8, 2012)

Any N scale people out there using either the Faller or TomyTec car/bus systems? Fascinating watching some YouTube videos of the system in action. Looks like a very pricey addition to a layout if one really gets into it. Post some videos if anybody is using ths system.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I have seen a few threads on this topic but I don't remember anybody who actually runs the system in their layout.
-Art


----------



## Alphaman (Dec 30, 2012)

Haven't seen them in live action, just the advertisement, it looks interesting, but not sure how it would work crossing track


----------



## nsmainline (Dec 8, 2012)

Just watched a video of the system running and it clearly has the ability to cross tracks. I had never seen that and the video shows absolutely flawless operation across three tracks. No hesitation or erratic running at all. Most interesting.


----------

